# Rubber guard omoplata to armplatriagle



## Aesopian (Sep 20, 2006)

No, that's not a typo.

The second technique I took photos of was a move I thought I developed. But I didn't. I "made it up" one day and was further convinced of my genius, but later realized that I'd seen it in Nino Schembri's omoplata instructional and forgotten it, until it subconsciously resurfaced while I was rolling. Nevertheless, I've taken it and infused it with the rubber guard I picked up at Eddie's seminar, which is what I present to you today.

Notice that I don't use any gi grips, so don't cry for a no-gi version just because my dummy is wearing a gi.

My training partner is Jon, who was just awarded his blue belt on Saturday.







Jon is in my closed guard with good posture (head up, back straight, hands on my chest).






I open my guard and put my feet on the floor, scooting back as I sit up and gable grip behind his head.






I fall back, pulling him down to break his posture. My right foot goes to his hip, and if I can't step on his hip, I know I'm too close and need to scoot higher. I need to be able to push his hip away to keep from being stacked.

Now and throughout this and all rubber guard moves, keep constant pressure with your legs, squeezing your knees, curling your legs. This will prevent them from pushing your legs down and driving a knee in.

Notice how he put his hands on my chest. If he just posted on the floor I'd skip ahead and go straight to overhooking and New York.






I bring my left foot high on his back and hook under it with my right wrist for mission control. Notice that I am not using the fingers or even the palm of my hand, but the actual wrist. 

Squeeze knees, leg curls.






My left fist comes under his right elbow and punches up through the inside.






I zombie my hand to the sky, which puts his arm on the ground and in my armpit so I can overhook it.






With his arm overhooked, I hug around my knee and grab my shin for New York. Squeeze knees, leg curls.






I let go of mission control with my right hand and do a big circular karate block over his head, bringing my arm down on the other side of his head.






I regrip my shin with my wrist for what is called chill dog. Why? Because by now they know you want the omoplata and will try to hug your leg to stop you from turning out for it, so you need to "chill, dog" and wait for it.






Not content to chill, I pull my foot in front of Jon's face.






Time for the kung fu move, which may be hard to understand from photos since it's a seemingly minor movement but one that Eddie is very adamant about being done precisely. Without taking my hand off my shin, I lift my elbow and circle my forearm behind my foot.






As it comes around, I straighten my foot and bring my palm to the other side of my shin.






With my hand now on the other side of my ankle, I push it, forcing his head away and turning my so I can enter the omoplata.






But as I'm turning out for the omoplata, Jon grabs my knee and presses it to the ground, trying to stop me and probably start bringing his knee through my guard.






I reach out and grab his elbow.


----------



## Aesopian (Sep 20, 2006)

I yank his elbow to me as I kick my leg straight, breaking his grip off my knee.






With his arm pulled to me, I triangle my legs around it and the arm in the omoplata.






Both hands grab his wrist and make sure his thumb is pointing up as I pull his arm down and arch my hips to submit him with an armbar. Or an omoplatarmbar, as it were.

If he managed to pull his elbow out of the armbar, I can just go back to the omoplata.

Enjoy.


----------



## donna (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice clear pictures and explanation. Thanks for that.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice, I will have to give this a try


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 21, 2006)

AesopianNo, that's not a typo.


*armplatriagle* 

yes it LOL  you missed an N in triangle 

but, I love it!  Can't wait until Saturday...


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 22, 2006)

Good stuff, not new like you said, but good stuff.  I'm impressed at how tight you are in all the photos.  Very few gaps...


----------

